# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   by Norman Ollestad
 > 
 > 
 > wow!....thats all I can say......wow!

## MIke R

by Norman Ollestad


wow!....thats all I can say......wow!

----------


## andynap

Taking your word- I just ordered it from my library. All 10 copies are out.

----------


## andynap

Almost done- very interesting and easy read- a real Beach Read.

----------


## griemersma

About half way through and it is a good read.  The only thing I am finding a little unique about it is you will have one short chapter about his struggles on the mountain and then the next chapter is on his life as a kid on the beach.

----------


## andynap

Yes- I think the premise is the hard lessons learned with his father surfing, skiing and with Nick helped him survive the mountain.

----------


## spacecaptain

Thanks for this rec, enjoying it greatly.

----------


## MIke R

somewhat along those lines...I just got
*K2: Life and Death on the World's Most Dangerous Mountain* in at the shop and it looks pretty good

----------


## griemersma

I will have to get that one.  I love reading the books about mountain climbing.  I have read a couple of books on K2 so I look forward to this one.

----------


## griemersma

If you like the book, check out the website k2climb.net.  You get reports and blogs from people that are climbing the mountain.  It is a pretty good website that is related to K2.

----------


## MIke R

well if those are the types of books you like...I got plenty more to suggest as I have  a whole section of them in my shop

here are more:

Near Death in the Mountains by Cecil Kuhne

Not Without Peril  by Nicholas Howe

High Exposure by Davis Breashears

and my favorite:

Climb to Conquer - The Untold Story of WW II's 10th Mountain Division Ski Troops - by Peter Shelton



happy reading!

----------


## griemersma

Thank you for the suggestions.  My winter vacation book reading selections have been completed.

----------

